
Today's rich families in Florence, Italy, were rich 700 years ago - teslacar
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/18/11691818/barone-mocetti-florence?rich
======
jaclaz
[2016] and:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11731890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11731890)

and (other article but same topic):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13555925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13555925)

